

Open Source Hardware: A Quick, Visual Intro - scottycrystal
http://replicatorinc.com/blog/2008/11/open-source-hardware/

======
krschultz
This is the most complete list of open source hardware I've seen in one place.

~~~
replicatorblog
Krschultz, Thanks for the kind words, I hope you find them useful. Please let
me know if there are any other topics you would like to see covered or if
there are other aspects of open source hardware you would like more info on.

~~~
krschultz
There are a few others out there that I know of.

<http://www.littlebits.cc/>

OpenMoko is conspicuously absent

Open Motor Controller - perhaps the most valuable FOSS hardware to date:
<http://www.dmillard.com/osmc/>

Monome <http://monome.org/>

It strikes me as odd there are so few FOSS robotics HARDWARE platforms out
there, or am I just missing something?

